# New Sig.



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2008)

???


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks! Knew you would like it Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2008)

Whoa, I like it Catch. Good job.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Dont like the double pic look tho.... Can u choose from the 2 and stay with one??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Dont like the double pic look tho.... Can u choose from the 2 and stay with one??



Thanks guys!

Sure, just didn't want to dump Wurger's just like that, I'll fix it right away. Sorry Wurger ,just felt like a change .


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't worry.It's OK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

I still have my "old" Wurger saved on the computer....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

You can use it when you want.
I have once more for you but I cannot finish it.Where is my "Vena"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Vena?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Vena?



Yes,it means my inspiration.


----------

